# Looks like we are off to the races. (fire report)



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Saw this being talked about on Facebook today. Probably gonna be another gnarly year for fires, unfortunately.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for that info. I kept smelling something all day.

If it's the main Mammoth drainage then I hope all the fuels thinning they've done the last 5+ years helps. But at least there is a natural fire break to the north (if in Mammoth drainage). 😬😣

I don't know if it effects this area but hot shot crews across the west are understaffed this year because of underpaying the entry level crew members. May not initially affect us on small fires but it will when they need to call in out of state crews.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Folks are saying it started near Tommy Creek or at least that sounds like the area in which cabin owners are posting about. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/usfsdnf/posts/4675472899146899


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm at my daughter's house by the airport in cedar and just watched 3 firefighter bombers take off and head up the hill. Including the BIG jet bomber. 
Three spotter planes were right behind them. They are really going after this one. 
With the wind forecasts for next week, it it gets going it will be all over but the crying. I'm also hearing there is one in Zion. But not as big yet.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Fingers crossed the rumors are true that it was from a dry lightening storm last night. I'd hate to hear of someone causing this one. Too many homes up there.

Fingers crossed the winds push it north if red flag conditions persist. Steady winds forecasted up there for the next few days. Hopefully they can use natural features, highways and the old burn scars if it doesn't go to sleep tonight.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

A 4th bomber just headed up. 
Hope the can get it somewhat under control tonight.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Air tankers flying overhead all day so far. Inconsistent reporting on cause. They are saying 0% containment but that makes sense given it's only 24 hours old and they are fighting 35 mph winds. 









Mammoth Fire in Southern Utah burns 566 acres, 0% contained


(UPDATE Wednesday, June 9) -- Crews reported the Mammoth Fire has now burned 709 acres and is 14% contained. (UPDATE June 7, 9:20 a. m. ) -- Fire crews reported the Mammoth Fire increased in size and is now sitting at 699 acres burned. The fire remains at zero percent containment. (ORIGINAL...




kutv.com


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

not seeing much new info on this -- still showing 0% containment, but there was no visible smoke from Cedar on Sunday, and nothing yet visible today. It looked like a bomb went off on Saturday -- very similar to the Brian Head fire.

The location of the fire smells like "human caused".


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Temps dropped huge last night after the week of unseasonable highs. I'm guessing it actually slept a bit last night after 36+ hours of fire weather and some extreme behavior.

Hopefully they contain it before it gets closer to the summer homes. They fuels projects are great in that area but that only does so much when owners have massive pondies so close to their buildings. Sadly it started to the south and has a lot of room to run before it hits the highway and Brian Head fire break.

And hopefully it doesn't damage the watershed too much. The projects up there have great potential but significant soil damage from a hot burn could be horrible. I'd hate to see another critical waterway on the hill damaged.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Just watched the weather report and the wind won't be doing anyone any favors for the next 3 days. Yikes.  Looks like it will be a South to North wind though and I'm not sure where the structures are that are imperiled. I thought they were to the south, but its been a while since I've been in that area.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The fire is on the south side of the creek with properties largely to the north. It could only be worse if properties weren't mostly downhill. It's going to a be stressful few days for the homeowners.

Today's update:





__





Mammoth Fire Update – 6/7/2021







utahfireinfo.gov


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

PBH said:


> not seeing much new info on this -- still showing 0% containment, but there was no visible smoke from Cedar on Sunday, and nothing yet visible today. It looked like a bomb went off on Saturday -- very similar to the Brian Head fire.
> 
> The location of the fire smells like "human caused".


I believe they reported it as a lightning strike.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I saw the Facebook comments about natural causes and even a news report with that claim but the official sources I know all state "under investigation". I hope that's out of an abundance of caution on their part and not an indication of potential human caused.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

another day of no visible smoke. The fire info site has no update yet this morning. Regardless of how it started, hopefully they've got it under control at this point. That would be a major accomplishment with the winds we've had for the last 3 days + what's yet to come for the next couple.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I hope the no visible smoke means less extreme fire behavior. It's never a good sign to see those fire caused cumulonimbus clouds billowing into the stratosphere. I wonder if the wind direction is just blowing the smoke away from Cedar more thoroughly now? But the winds through at least Thursday are scary.

The update has me hopeful though:





__





Mammoth Fire Update – 6/8/2021







utahfireinfo.gov





It's barely grown and no talk of crowning, etc. Its a great sign they are able to focus drops on isolated hot spots. I'm not sure how to read the escalation to a level 2 team though. Standard bureaucratic step? Indication of potential severity? Both or other?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

We can write off the East Canyon Wildlife Management Area now.









Human-caused East Canyon Fire burns over 800 acres in Morgan County


Evacuations have been ordered as a wildfire just outside East Canyon State Park in Morgan County is threatening ranch homes and power lines, fire officials say.




www.fox13now.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Ugh. Haven't been there in 2 decades but that seems like key habitat.

Hard to be too upset at something as unintentional as driving over dry brush but still avoidable. Makes me wonder what the ratio of natural vs human caused wildfires we'll see this year. 

I'm also curious how stretched we'll be on resourcing fires this season. If I remember correctly NorCal had started into fire season way early this year. That alone means fewer crews to spare during what was traditionally their wet season.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I'm also curious how stretched we'll be on resourcing fires this season. If I remember correctly NorCal had started into fire season way early this year. That alone means fewer crews to spare during what was traditionally their wet season.


This site is good.


https://www.nifc.gov/nicc/sitreprt.pdf


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

(Posted this in the wrong thread earlier

USFS includes natural causes in PR release. Like folks on FB said, looks like lightening strike ignition.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We were up on the mountain exploring mammoth caves when this fire erupted. There was nothing going on when we drove up. We came out of the caves after about an hour and saw the plume of billowing smoke. It looked close so we hightailed it out of there. It was probably 2-3 of miles away, but those big fires are pretty awe inspiring and intimidating. It's a good reminder of how powerful and indiscriminate mother nature is.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

14% contained earlier today





__





Single Publication | InciWeb


Utdif Mammoth Fire - News for InciWeb




inciweb.nwcg.gov


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you could see smoke again yesterday afternoon -- but it looks like they've got a good handle on the fire. I'm impressed, considering the weather we've had since last Saturday.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If they wrap this up as quick as it's looking than the USFS deserves so much credit. The number of man hours put into thinning around there and Duck Creek are wild. Even then I'm shocked it never really ran with those winds you mentioned, PBH. They've been persistent for days.

Fingers crossed the temperature rise forecasted doesn't change the outcome.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

If Cedar is any indication it must be ugly up on the hill.

You know our situation in the West is getting bad when the wildfire update literally references the "fuel conditions not seen since the Dust Bowl era of the 1930s.". 😬

The past is prologue.





__





Mammoth Fire Update – 6/10/2021







utahfireinfo.gov


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Sounds like they made great headway on the Mammoth Fire despite 40-50 mph winds. I think it's 40+% contained now. Impressive.

Some idiot started a wildfire in the La Sals with an unattended campfire. Looks like Ken Sleight's, aka "Seldom Seen", old, subdivided ranch lost two homes from the flames.









Pack Creek Fire remains under 8,500 acres as of Tuesday; 16% containment - The Times-Independent


10:13 a.m. Tuesday: The fire stayed under 8,500 acres Monday, according to incident managers. It was still at 16% containment. The cost of fire suppression efforts to date was $2.6 million, according to the latest release. The number of personnel on the job is 426. Great Basin Team 4 has...




www.moabtimes.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Jumped to 5000 acres and burned over parts of Gold Basin last night. Some stunning country it ran through to that point and a ton of important habitat for the region.





__





FEMA authorizes funds to help fight Pack Creek Fire near Moab







kutv.com


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Bummer, never hunted the region but I know that range well. I fear Brumley Ck could be in trouble if it burned hot during that run last night.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Looks like Mammoth Fire is 72% contained and they are downgrading management to a local team. They did a phenomenal job containing this fire under adverse weather conditions.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Wild photo of Pack Creek Fire










Sad to see it jumped again. Containment sounds bleak at the moment. It's burning through some stunning terrain. Bummed to see my old stomping grounds burning.





__





6/14/2021 Pack Creek Fire Update







utahfireinfo.gov


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I had no idea it was already this bad



> There have already been 326 total wildfires across the state, said Kait Webb with the Utah Division of Forestry, Fire and State Lands, with 12,000 acres burned. Ninety percent of the ignitions were human-caused. At this point in the season in 2020 and 2019, there were 350 acres burned and 89 wildfires.











Utah’s 2021 wildfire season is setting records. Here’s how to prepare.


Utah’s 2021 fire season could cost hundreds of millions to fight and burn a record amount of land if predictions hold - here's what to expect this year and how to prepare.




www.sltrib.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If you want to study the current fire siutation, in a larger window, making it easier to read, go here:








Story Map Series


This story map was created with the Story Map Series application in ArcGIS Online.




utahdnr.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Firefighters deal with heavy emotions as they battle the Morgan Canyon Fire


Fire officials said the Morgan Canyon Fire in Tooele County is looking much better as crews have reached 40% containment, but some firefighters are still feeling emotional about how this one started.




www.ksl.com


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Well, this isn't encouraging:








Despite drought concerns, Utah vendors say firework sales are comparable to last year


Firework stands all over Utah are opening up and selling to their first customers as the July 4th and 24th holidays approach.




www.fox13now.com





Given the current political enviorment... i get it. Peoples attitudes, I get that too. That said, I have to wonder how many Utahns have as much personal investment into the outdoors as your average "hunt o'holic". I'll be scouting and checking trail cams down in panguitch over the weekend of the 4th, hope I don't wake up one morning with a wildfire bearing down on me.


----------

